# A touch of light



## Chiller (Jan 30, 2008)

A few weeks back, I snuck into the ol abandoned Don Valley Brickworks. What a photographers paradise. The images here were captured in almost complete darkness. The only existing light was beams of sunlight that was visable through the holes in the roof. I liked the way it only struck some things. 




 



 

is this really on


 

A shot of what I had to work with inside. There are no lights, and the bright spots on the ceiling are actually holes. 


 
Will post more in the general gallery later​


----------



## Jermz_01 (Jan 30, 2008)

I like them all...

and you'd be surprised what is left on in "empty" buildings... hehe but that's another story...


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 30, 2008)

OMG dream come true! Nice series chiller!


----------



## Sirene (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice shoots



Jermz_01 said:


> I like them all...
> 
> and you'd be surprised what is left on in "empty" buildings... hehe but that's another story...


 

I'm curious ...


----------



## Tangerini (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm really digging the feel from these.  Very stark.  I also love the contrast.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 30, 2008)

Great work...not only finding such a treasure trove, but also capturing it so well.

Just goes to show you...look for the light, rather than the thing.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice work, #3 the texture shown up very nicely


----------



## just x joey (Jan 30, 2008)

ooo i liek these!


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 30, 2008)

Absolutely amazing what you were able to capture in such low lighting!!! I really like them all...very stark, and the shafts of light are so dramatic.

Do you have the exif info on that last shot?


----------



## bmwardo (Jan 30, 2008)

Excellent, I really like the last one.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Jan 31, 2008)

Excellent use of light and shadow which makes for very dramatic and mysterious photos.

All of these are really good, Carl, but that second shot is a real keeper.  Excellent work, as always, my friend.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone. I really appreciate all your kind words. 
Anty...I will grab ya the details...when I get home.  And let me know when you wanna sneak in there .


----------



## delizo23 (Jan 31, 2008)

woah thats cool


----------



## Chiller (Feb 1, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Absolutely amazing what you were able to capture in such low lighting!!! I really like them all...very stark, and the shafts of light are so dramatic.
> 
> Do you have the exif info on that last shot?


 
Sorry Anty...I just got the scare of my life.  I deleted a bunch of the brickworks images cause I was not happy with them, and had to recover this one...oops.  
 ISO100, F5.6, 1/2Sec.   Used my 10-20 for this whole shoot.  Ya gotta love that in the tight quarters there. 
 Thanks Dieizo for your comments too.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 1, 2008)

S-w-e-e-t.  Well done on all of them.


----------



## lostcase_gib (Feb 2, 2008)

Liking all of them!!!!

My fave is the last one! Like how the whole room works out


----------

